#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  How do you feel when you travel?

## Bhavya

Traveling is different feelings for different people. It can vary from freedom, confidence, empowerment, adventurous and many more. When travel alone I use to feel confident and empowered. So I would like to hear from you guys, how do you feel when you travel?

----------

